
NOw Google is locking journalists out of their Google Docs - sds111
https://twitter.com/MarkDiStef/status/925444014295396352
======
provost
Headline is exaggerated and does not reflect the tweet's update. Google says
that it was a code mistake that identified it as "abusive" and has reverted
the change. Still interesting, but the headline here is misinformation if
taken at face-value.

------
gmoore
What part of that screenshot supports the claim of targeting journalists?

